
Show HN: Share Your Ideas and Profit! - aaronmhatch
https://dudeigot.it
======
AwesomeFaic
I didn't have much of an issue with the UI as a first-timer, however when I
wanted to understand how the system works I was a bit overwhelmed by the "How
this works" page. I think for newcomers you may benefit from reducing the
number of unique keywords and streamline your explanation of user
flow/interactions. Seeing certain words treated as proper nouns that aren't in
the Terminology section makes me wonder if I actually know what you're talking
about.

------
aaronmhatch
Dude, I Got It! helps you share ideas you do nothing with and get paid for
them. Or, if you're looking for inspiration, check out the idea market place!
It's free to sign up, and you get ten free Penny on us!

I posted about Dude, I Got It! a couple months ago, and I was told that it's
ok to resubmit. We're still in beta, and yes there are a lot of ways to
improve the site. If you find any bugs, please let us know.

------
Vozze
The idea is great but the UI does not work imho. No visitor will understand
the idea. It is no self explanatory enough.

~~~
aaronmhatch
Vozze thanks for the feedback. Do you have a specific suggestion for improving
the UI?

~~~
pavornyoh
I agree with @Vozze. What problem is this share your idea solving? Is it just
for people to make extra $$$? So for example, how much do I get for sharing
this quick idea after going to your site. Idea: Help prisoners fulfil their
dreams. Why this? "While at Alcatraz, I was able to take nightly classes to
get my medical degree. In addition to my dream coming true, I used the
warden's computer and was approved for a credit card from Capital One for
$200. In 2 months, I requested a credit line increase and it was increased to
$10,000. For the skeptics out there, people life do change while firmly tucked
away." So, how much do I get if I post this on your site?

~~~
aaronmhatch
Pavornyoh, Dude, I Got It! Helps people share ideas that they normally do
nothing with. This can help people feel more expressed and could possibly act
as a cathartic way to anonymously let go of a thought. In return, money can be
made.

Your idea is perfect for Dude, I Got It!. You pay one Penny to create the
Gotit (idea), and it starts at 1 Penny. Someone else pays 1 Penny to see the
Gotit. If they like it, it goes up to 2 Penny. The next person pays 2 Penny to
see the idea. Once it reaches 11, you make 90%. So, if your Gotit is at 100
Penny, you get 90 each time someone pays to see it.

Does that make sense? Do you want me to explain anything else?

